# Thermal paste leaked in the socket



## Mohammed (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all
I have take off my CPU, then little bit of AS 5 leaked in the motherboard  socket, 
 I am now worry to switch on the motherboard because i hear some people said that can make a  socket short or burn ! 

Ho do i remove it ? Can i use water to clean it?


Thank you very much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 20, 2014)

OHMYGOD! take a staple and plunge it and each time you pull out wipe it off.

next solution is to buy a thermal pad


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 20, 2014)

this will be hard, 
Do you think water is good to clean it? Since i can't touch PIN to prevent any bent


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 20, 2014)

don't use water jesus don't be a idiot water is bad for computers
use rubbing alcohol / Surgical spirit and rise thoroughly and allow at least 2 hours to dry with a fan pointed at the socket
AS5 is non conductive but you still need to remove the contamination
make sure the power supply is PHYSICALLY DISCONNECTED from the wall for at least 15m before trying the above
or better yet disconnect the power supply from the motherboard make sure to disconnect both connectors


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> AS5 is non conductive but you still need to remove the contamination


Waite do you mean i am fine with that!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2014)

From the Arctic Website:

Negligible Electrical Conductivity:
Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity. NOTE: Even though Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive is specifically engineered for high electrical resistance, it should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. The cured adhesive is slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridged two close-proximity electrical paths.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> From the Arctic Website:
> 
> Negligible Electrical Conductivity:
> Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity. NOTE: Even though Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive is specifically engineered for high electrical resistance, it should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. The cured adhesive is slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridged two close-proximity electrical paths.




thats the adhesive, not the paste.


Anyway he's fine as long as he washes it out with an appropriate cleaner - 'pure' alcohol, arcticlean, etc. something that evaporates after use, without leaving a residue behind.

Put cleaner in, soak up with tissues or similar, repeat. hold upside down after its done and let the remaining cleaner drip out and finally evaporate.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 20, 2014)

Yea, just take it to the sink and keep pouring pure alcohol over it till it looks clean.

Then put a fan on it for a couple hours and let it dry.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2014)

FYI, when buying rubbing alcohol, there's 70% isopropyl and 90%.  90% is harder to find but much, much better since there's much less water content.  So check the label before buying.


----------



## peche (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't know if you already solve the problem,

NEVER use any kind of water, it will not  dry properly,  conduct electricity and would fry the mobo as soon you put power on it, water is not used for  cleaning electrical powered devices or electronic devices

But I can tell you to use Arctic clean, if you don’t have it don't worry thy to use any alcohol based. Always use cleaning solution as WD 40 Contact cleaner or high-purity isopropyl alcohol or solution For example:

http://www.wd40.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/wd40_spec_cleaner_RGB_100dpi.jpg

try to use a coffee filter or a  lint free cloth to clean during the process, never use metallic objects,  when  you finish clean it try to leave a fan directly to it at least for an hour… to help all the cleaner gone with the air… mostly if you are using high-purity isopropyl alcohol based solution to clean it …it's pretty obvious you must have the computer disconnected form any electrical source as the PSU , if its possible get the motherboard out of your rig, disconnect all your devices of it such as ram memory, video card and all the cables and possible things with it prior to clean it.

Before testing it be sure there are not any residues form cleaning, if it possible blow it with a blower fan or use a vacuum cleaner to leave as clean as you can.

Let us know how is going..!

Regards,


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> don't use water jesus don't be a idiot water is bad for computers





peche said:


> NEVER use any kind of water, it will not dry properly, conduct electricity and would fry the mobo as soon you put power on it, water is not used for cleaning electrical powered devices or electronic devices



Neither one of you knows what you are talking about.  I've literally washed motherboards in the dishwasher.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Explain why keyboards can be dishwashed then?



peche said:


> Don't know if you already solve the problem,
> 
> NEVER use any kind of water, it will not  dry properly,  conduct electricity and would fry the mobo as soon you put power on it, water is not used for  cleaning electrical powered devices or electronic devices
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Neither one of you knows what you are talking about.  I've literally washed motherboards in the dishwasher.




 Glad some one came in here to clear this up... as long as the electronics arn't energized (remove that cmos battery) while cleaning you can litterally clean them with soap and water, its not like the motherboard is going to rust over and if anything i've had better results with soap and water in the past than chemical cleaners such as electro wash and isopropyl alcohol, they tend to leave residue behind on PCB's although i would recommend using distilled water for a final rinse...


----------



## peche (Nov 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Explain why keyboards can be dishwashed then?



keyboards don’t  have many capacitors and transistors as motherboard have, some capacitors that may store some electrical charge, and also many circuits and transistors may not survive to a dish wash because sensibility or size factor and can be torn in "wash process" mostly because weak welds, I completely understand that keyboards can be washed, they have smaller PCB, not as much capacitors as a motherboard and also thin circuit board, less holes that can store humidity or water and soap particles… but not motherboards are more complex…  I have never done that and I won't, don’t trust in this method and don’t recommend it…

there is no comparison point between a Motherboard and keyboards....


----------



## Franzen4Real (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope you are able to get it working! I had an incident where I lifted to CPU out of the socket and it slipped from my fingers and fell upside down on part of the socket and a bit of paste got into a few of the pin holes. I tried so many things including a pressurized can of electronic cleaner that evaporates almost immediately, and never got it working again. It didn't fry the board, but I think it left enough on the contacts to not let it make contact with the CPU pins.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Both are electronics, both have pcb's.



peche said:


> keyboards don’t  have many capacitors and transistors as motherboard have, some capacitors that may store some electrical charge, and also many circuits and transistors may not survive to a dish wash because sensibility or size factor and can be torn in "wash process" mostly because weak welds, I completely understand that keyboards can be washed, they have smaller PCB, not as much capacitors as a motherboard and also thin circuit board, less holes that can store humidity or water and soap particles… but not motherboards are more complex…  I have never done that and I won't, don’t trust in this method and don’t recommend it…
> 
> there is no comparison point between a Motherboard and keyboards....


----------



## peche (Nov 21, 2014)

there are a couple of diferences between them....

Still unsafe for me... i will never  recomend to "wash" a motherboard .... there are easier solutions...


eidairaman1 said:


> Both are electronics, both have pcb's.


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 21, 2014)

I have take off my motherboard, so i am now try to get on of those Arctic clean






the reason i have mentioned water is that my friend clean his computer by using water, he washing all components then leave it in roof for one day
He still doing this , son of mother lover he make me laugh maniacally. but i will not try to do this right now.




Thank you all.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 21, 2014)

looks clean enough to use to me if you are worded about the little bit on the inside corner thats not going to do any harm


----------



## Champ (Nov 22, 2014)

Not trying to add gas to the smoking pile, but I was taught about putting certain parts in the dish washer when I was in middle school. About 10 or so year ago.

Throw back thread time!: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ts-with-de-mineralised-water-problems.153592/


----------

